
US Plug in EV Sales by Brand Dec 2010 – Present - gdcohen
https://public.flourish.studio/visualisation/381024/
======
gdcohen
This is very cool.

It's the work of @masegoslin on Twitter. He posted it on May 22.

------
AlleyTrotter
He has not included Ford fleet sales.

